# Turtle prolapsed penis - graphic picture



## mrdestiny (Jun 13, 2007)

Last week I noticed my male Murray River turtle Doris (I know...a male turtle with a female name) sitting by the pond with what turned out to be a prolapsed penis. This is when the penis does not retract into the cloaca (eg after mating) and in fact turns "inside out". Lucky that Craig (expansa1) diagnosed this problem for me from the pictures and advised urgent attention from the vet. That afternoon David Vella anaesthatised Doris and performed delicate surgery on him, putting the penis back in and putting a stitch in the cloaca so it won't happen again.
Doris spent the next day dry docked and as the water and air temperature outside (in Sydney) is cold, Doris was then placed in a heated tank inside to recover, which he has done really well. 
Hopefully this info and pictures will be useful information for fellow turtle keepers.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude I didn't know turtle's where hung like that :| "Hung like a turtle"

I had a male childreni do the same thing, he is fine now.

Kane


----------



## bluetongue beno (Jun 13, 2007)

:shock: that is up there with the most disturbing things i hav ever seen.


----------



## mrdestiny (Jun 13, 2007)

The first picture is the penis outside of the cloaca.


----------



## Hetty (Jun 13, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> "Hung like a turtle"



:lol:


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 13, 2007)

I would like to make it clear that in no way shape or form am I comparing myself to a turtle, or a turtles genitalia.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG

That is something to be proud off.


----------



## spongebob (Jun 13, 2007)

Well he didn't seem to be having trouble keeping it up, just in!

By the way what was he thinking having nuptials at this time of year?


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 13, 2007)

any pic's of the full enclusre/pond, looks good (from what i can see ) the turtle things a lil weird though!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy Cow


----------



## mrdestiny (Jun 13, 2007)

Snow, see http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/ for pond and enclosure pics.
Allan


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 13, 2007)

scrap that


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you sure thats not a hydrid???
Turtle crossed with a Horse!!! :lol:

Poor little ummm big guy!


----------



## ldheav (Jun 14, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> Snow, see http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/ for pond and enclosure pics.
> Allan


 

Wow glad to see you found that quickly 

i had the same probem about a year ago with one of mine


----------



## OzRocks (Jun 14, 2007)

No wonder he couldnt get it back in his cloaca!!
It'd be like tryin to get a lion into a cat carry box!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Ponds and Enclosure.


----------



## Miffy (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope that never happens to me :|


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 14, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> is the first one of its head?



You could say that....

I think he should be labeled "Porn star turtle of the year" on APS, anyone else agree?

Kane


----------



## jordo (Jun 14, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Dude I didn't know turtle's where hung like that :| "Hung like a turtle"





MrSpike said:


> I would like to make it clear that in no way shape or form am I comparing myself to a turtle, or a turtles genitalia.



:lol: HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: quality :lol:


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 15, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I would like to make it clear that in no way shape or form am I comparing myself to a turtle, or a turtles genitalia.



Well of course not! There's no way your in his league.



IsK


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 15, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Well of course not! There's no way your in his league.
> 
> 
> 
> IsK



My point exactly! Glad to see someone on here gets me!

Kane


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2007)

OzRocks said:


> No wonder he couldnt get it back in his cloaca!!
> It'd be like tryin to get a lion into a cat carry box!!


Hahahahahaha

Poor turty, he needs anti-viagra. Is there anything that can be done to get his gear packed away? Maybe a screaming wifey turtle might help?


----------



## -Peter (Jun 15, 2007)

Now all the funny stuff is out of the way, what steps have you taken in regards to treatment Allan?


----------



## stary boy (Jun 15, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Now all the funny stuff is out of the way, what steps have you taken in regards to treatment Allan?


 

I think you will find its not


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Now all the funny stuff is out of the way, what steps have you taken in regards to treatment Allan?






mrdestiny said:


> That afternoon David Vella anaesthatised Doris and performed delicate surgery on him, putting the penis back in and putting a stitch in the cloaca so it won't happen again.
> Doris spent the next day dry docked and as the water and air temperature outside (in Sydney) is cold, Doris was then placed in a heated tank inside to recover, which he has done really well.




Ummm first part of the post


----------



## mrdestiny (Jun 15, 2007)

It's all fixed up, as per original post, he was taken to David Vella the vet that day where he was operated on. The next day I brought him home, kept him quiet and warmly drydocked for a day, then the next day put him in a 4 foot tank heated to his optimal temperature in order to hasten recovery. He is now fully recovered, active and eating well. It would be too detrimental to him to put him back outside in the cold now, so he will stay indoors until about October.
Allan


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 15, 2007)

spongebob said:


> Well he didn't seem to be having trouble keeping it up, just in!
> 
> By the way what was he thinking having nuptials at this time of year?




Ahahaha.... no wonder he's having trouble keeping it in. It probably half his body weight


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 15, 2007)

Miffy said:


> I hope that never happens to me :|



omg.. eww... don't go there (i hope you mean your turtle lol)


----------



## chloethepython (Jun 15, 2007)

that is one ugly looking willy.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2007)

Seriously, it's great he's doing well. Best of luck with him.

_Anyway, back to the silly posts: _did he have any problems staying afloat with all that gear weighing him down?


----------



## stary boy (Jun 15, 2007)

lol ewwwww im going to be dreaming about turtle weiners tongiht


----------



## mrdestiny (Jun 15, 2007)

> did he have any problems staying afloat with all that gear weighing him down?


I guess he must have, that is why he was sitting on the edge of the pond...
Allan


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 15, 2007)

*What the???*

OMG!!!! HOLY COW!:shock:
That is HUGE!, I had no idea turtles were hung like that!!, i am shocked!:shock:

Glad to hear he is recovering and doing well, .


----------



## -Peter (Jun 15, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Ummm first part of the post



Thanks allan,
Thanks MM, I missed that. I was only asking so David could get another plug
I have a special interest in Doris and when it said prolapse I had an inkling it was him.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 15, 2007)

stary boy said:


> lol ewwwww im going to be dreaming about turtle weiners tongiht



Your one sick puppy!


----------



## stary boy (Jun 15, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Your one sick puppy!


 

I cant help it, Its been pounded into my small mind :cry::shock:


----------



## reece89 (Jun 15, 2007)

wow thats huge its scary really


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2007)

stary boy said:


> I cant help it, Its been pounded into my small mind :cry::shock:



what has?? ewwwwww!


----------



## OzRocks (Jun 15, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> what has?? ewwwwww!



NO!!! dont go there!!! that is somewhere we dont need to go, I think everones startin to step over the line here.....In a funny but seriously messed up way

This is what the threads have come to.....talkin about a turtles tackle....oh god..


----------



## mrdestiny (Jun 15, 2007)

I started it off as a post for informational purposes......


----------



## Gugoil (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, it informed us what a bunch of demented sicko's APS members really are! (myself included)


----------

